
Cicada Platform - rdrey
http://iamcicada.com/
======
rdrey
Here is a direct link to the whitepaper [https://github.com/the-laughing-
monkey/cicada-platform/blob/...](https://github.com/the-laughing-
monkey/cicada-platform/blob/master/Cicada-WhitePaper-2016-10.13.GA.1.pdf)

